# Mondo grass



## Mjgately (Jul 30, 2011)

Today I impulsively bought some mondo grass from petsmart, then I came home and did some research and a lot of people are saying it can't survive submerged and it's more of a bog or terrestrial plant?

I think mistakes were made :fish9:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Put it in a flower pot and it should grow good as long as you keep the soil moist.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah...unfortunately most of those plants at PetSmart are not fully aquatic. Sry.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ther are two things I will not buy from Petsmart plant and fish and advise*r2*r2 Learn the hard way*r2*r2*r2*r2


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Mj...

Mondo grass will survive underwater. I fell for the same thing at PetCo and bought the grass in one of those plastic growing tubes. Anyway, the small plant has been in one of 55 Gs for close to a year and it still looks good. Granted, it's the same size it was when I planted it, but by now it's used to the new conditions.

There are actually a small number of non aquatic plants and will survive and even grow totally under water. Mondo grass is one, Peace lily and Red ginger are a couple of others. The Peace lily and Red ginger will actually grow. It takes some time and quite a bit of the original plant dies, but mine are actually growing.

If you get plants at PetCo, avoid the growing tubes and check out their fish tanks. Many times they'll keep the aquatic plants in them. I've gotten several nice plants from PetCo over the years.

B


----------

